# NTA Convention 2020



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

For those of you who don't already know, the NTA convention will again be in Kzoo. The MTPCA was the ONLY assoc. that put in a bid to host. We've been to about 15 NTA meets, and a fair number of FTA. The last one in Kzoo, was the worst that we have ever been to. Sure hoping that this one is better. If it isn't, I don't want to go. Was actually disappointed in seeing that it was in Kzoo. I'm not alone in my thoughts, others expressing the same opinions. This lining up for tailgating, has got to end. I'll try to bring up some ideas at the Evart meet. Was a real disaster in Escanaba.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Roger, what do you mean 'lining up for tailgating'? I've never been able to make the drive to one.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Tailgating areas are marked and cordoned off prior to the opening. When the gates open, you drove around and picked your spot, and after you're set up, they come around and collect. At the NTA, you now line up at the gate, and have to pick your site unseen. People were lining up Monday morning. By the time that they let them in, they were over 100 deep. Could and should have been no line at all. People got screwed with bad spots, which were most of the sites in Kzoo. Campers pay as they come in. Tailgaters should pay after they pick and set up their spots, not prior to doing so.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotcha, I can see how that would be a cluster.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

There was sure a big load of Tgaters in Escanaba. GThe young lady w/ the milk skakes did a good job...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Seems like they'd be ahead having tailgaters that want to sign up ahead of time, pick and pay for their spot in advance, like reserving a campsite at a state park.

The ones who show up without pre-sign up get to pick from what's left.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

And I agree, Kzoo sucks for a spot, but apparently the MTCPA feels it's a central spot with decent facilities. The area itself isn't cool at all.


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

The Kalamazoo location sucks for a national convention. I won't attend.


----------

